# WELCOME~~



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 1, 2009)

_Hi, and WELCOME




to our little corner of the wonderful lovable longears forum, from cold...and I do mean COLD. :Cold-Scared ..northern Wisconsin. I just read your first post..please dont just lurk, join us..we're a very friendly group and always willing to help one another. Congratulations on your first longears, now that you are owned by one, dont you wonder how you ever got along all those years..with just horses?? It is so good to hear that your fellow is fast becoming friends with your gelding, but down the road..you just might want to think about another donkey..a lone donkey is exactly that..LONELY, even though they have the companionship of another animals (in your case..your gelding) and he might act happy..once you have another donkey in with him, you will see a VERY HAPPY donkey. Donkeys are herd animals and prefer to be with one of there own kind, but will accept another stand-in if they have no choice. We would LOVE to see a pic of your little guy. Oh yeah, thats another thing about this forum..they LOVE looking at pictures! HAPPY NEW YEAR! Corinne_


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 2, 2009)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> _Hi, and WELCOME
> 
> 
> 
> to our little corner of the wonderful lovable longears forum, from cold...and I do mean COLD. :Cold-Scared ..northern Wisconsin. I just read your first post..please dont just lurk, join us..we're a very friendly group and always willing to help one another. Congratulations on your first longears, now that you are owned by one, dont you wonder how you ever got along all those years..with just horses?? It is so good to hear that your fellow is fast becoming friends with your gelding, but down the road..you just might want to think about another donkey..a lone donkey is exactly that..LONELY, even though they have the companionship of another animals (in your case..your gelding) and he might act happy..once you have another donkey in with him, you will see a VERY HAPPY donkey. Donkeys are herd animals and prefer to be with one of there own kind, but will accept another stand-in if they have no choice. We would LOVE to see a pic of your little guy. Oh yeah, thats another thing about this forum..they LOVE looking at pictures! HAPPY NEW YEAR! Corinne_


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 2, 2009)

hi,

Thanks for the nice welcome. I agree about getting another donkey. This time around I'm doing a little research before buying another one of these great little animals. I think those little spotted ones are pretty darn cute. I'm in a rural part of NJ and there are some pretty big breeders located not that far from me. I don't think I want to get into the showing aspect as I'm very involved with showing my little white Parson Russell Terriers. I can see how mini donkeys can become addictive however. Here is a link to Carmellia, my little cutie.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/562850338tnclaC?start=0


----------



## Charley (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum



, glad to see you post. I no longer have my mini mule but have wonderful memories of her and hear about her regularly and love long ears of all types.

Carmellia is such a cutie! Great pictures of her, thanks for sharing. Hope you find the perfect pasture mate for her.... one is never enough!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome from CT! I have two small standard (two inches over the standard for minis). If you ever need any help with training there are some really good people on here who can help you! so don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome from snowy Nova Scotia, Canada!

Your pictures are absolutely beautiful.

I love the names of your animals!

How old is your baby, she looks so fuzzy, I just love the winter woolies!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 2, 2009)

*Welcome from Kansas! I raise miniature donkeys and miniature horses, as well as nigerian dwarf goats!!!*

Long ears are VERY addictive!


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! your donk is precious. Can't wait to see pics of your new donk...a warning though...they are addicting!!!!!!I am now searching for my 4th donk!


----------



## Chico (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi!





chico


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 9, 2009)

hi,

Well, I am taking everyone's advice and have been searching for some new mini donkey additions to my Carmella. I found two young jennettes not that far from where I live. One is a 2 year old that is a common color. The other is a 1 year old that is gray with white spots. They are supposed to be halter and lead broken. They are owned by a Vet who purchased them to be guardians for his sheep flock. Things haven't worked out because the donkeys are beating up his sheep. One thing I'm a little worried about is I hope they don't try and hurt my Carmellia as she is a baby. These two females are bonded to each other. Do Donkeys generally accept another baby stranger into the group? Actually there is a intact male for sale also, but I don't want have to worry keeping them seperated. When all my girls are old enough to breed I might get a herd sire, but that won't be for a couple of years.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrads! What lovely little girls! The baby is precious and looks so tiny next to the big horse! I noticed you mentioned get a herd sire, when they are older. Let's see, first one, then three and thinking of another! They are just like potatoe chips! I have miniature horses, two miniature driving donkeys and am getting a Jack in a couple weeks, to start breeding mini-mules. It all started with my hubby getting one little donkey. Then he got me a miniature horse for Christmas.Three years later, and we will be close to 20 by the end of summer! These little ones are so sweet and so addictive! Welcome and enjoy!


----------

